# Apple darf Patente ungestraft verletzen (Niederlande)



## Dennisth (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

es gibt ein Update bezüglich Samsungs Versuch ein Verkaufsverbot für das iPhone 4S in den Niederlanden zu erwirkten.

Der Richter hat Samsungs Patente zwar anerkannt und auch bestätigt, dass Apple diese ohne Lizenzierung nutzt. Jedoch sieht er ein Verkaufsverbot für nicht angebracht, da Zitat: "... diese  Patente zu den grundlegenden Standards gehören und daher fair lizensiert  werden sollten." 

Samsung strebt aber weiterhin ein Verkaufsverbot im Hauptverfahren an.

Quelle:
Apple vs. Samsung - Weitere Erfolge für Apple vor Gericht - News bei GameStar.de


Meine Meinung dazu:
Es ist einfach nur lächerlich, dass Apple Patente verletzen darf und keine Strafe bekommt aber Samsung wegen runden Ecken und so sachen ein Verkaufsverbot bekommt.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2011)

Sind Apples Multitouch Patente nicht auch Standards?

Kommt mir nicht ganz fair vor.


----------



## Jan565 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß schon warum ich NIE ein Apple gerät kaufen werde. 

Die bekommen immer Recht, erkaufen sich ihre Rechte und wollen die ganze Konkurrenz ausmerzen. Nein Danke, ich bleibe bei NICHT Apfel Produkten.


----------



## lunar19 (15. Oktober 2011)

Man man man, das kann doch nicht sein 

Samsung scheint weniger Schmiergelder zu zahlen... -.-


----------



## ich558 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ähm nur mal so aber im Prinzip liegt was man darf und was nicht bei den Richtern und wenn die sagen Apple darf das warum sollten sie dann davon ablassen? Moralische Handlungen gibt es in solchen Geschäften nicht und umgekehrt würde das auch jedes andere unternehmen tun.


----------



## KrHome (15. Oktober 2011)

> Meine Meinung dazu:
> Es ist einfach nur lächerlich, dass Apple Patente verletzen darf und  keine Strafe bekommt aber Samsung wegen runden Ecken und so sachen ein  Verkaufsverbot bekommt.


Worum geht es in dem Streit in den Niederlanden überhaupt? 
Ist das mit Australien und Deutschland überhaupt vergleichbar? 
Wo ist die Quellenangabe (mit Details zum Fall)?

Bisschen dürftig deine News. Dient nur wieder für Stammtischparolen von Leuten die von Gewerblichem Rechtsschutz keine Ahnung haben.

btw. es heißt *lizenzieren* ... mit zwei Z! Wenn man von Wieselsberger bei Gamestar abschreibt, sollte man korrekturlesen. Der hat's nicht so mit Rechtschreibung.


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2011)

Das kann ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich verstehen. Warum erwirkt Apple woanders  Verkaufsverbote und wenn sie selbst gegen Patente verstoßen bleiben sie unbestraft?! 

Naja mir ist das ja eig egal, aber irgendwo muss es doch Gerechtigkeit geben. Ob das jetzt apple oder samsung oder vw oder bmw oder was weiß ich wer ist. 

Unfaire Sache 
Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung von Patenten und Rechte, deshalb ist mir ja auch irgendwo egal


----------



## McClaine (15. Oktober 2011)

is doch klar, die mit mehr Kohle und sitz in Amerika lassen sich jeden scheiss patentieren und bekommen Recht.
Die, mit haufen Kohle, besserer Technologie und Hardware, mit nem haufen von legitimen, grundsätzlichen Patenten, die ein Smartphone erst möglich machen, bekommen so nen scheiss vorgesetzt. Zitat: "... diese  Patente zu den grundlegenden Standards gehören und daher fair lizensiert  werden sollten." 

Spiegelt doch genau unsere umweltfeindliche, selbstverliebte und unmoralische (beschissene) Weltwirtschaft wieder. Nichts bewegt mehr als Geld, egal wie blöd die Sache an sich ist, egal ob 2 Tablets gleich aussehen oder nicht... 
Da bleibt mir persönlich nur: weiter auf Apple verzichten, andere Hersteller mit meinem Kauf zu unterstützen und den Apple verliebten Usern ihr ach so tolles Produkt von einer anderen Seite aufzuzeigen


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Oktober 2011)

Tja, wie ich es voraus gesagt habe 

Geld Apple regiert die Welt

Ihr habt euch doch alle (und ich auch) über Verkaufsverbote aufgeregt ?
Ich habe ziemlich oft gehört dass sowas Kindergartennivau ist 
und jetzt heißt es, es wäre UNFAIR dass das 4S nicht verboten wurde ? Kommt schon,
das ist lächerlich. 

(Hätte Apple es aber auch mal gegönnt, vllt. hätte es dann mal
aufgehört.. Obwohl, hätte es nicht)


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Oktober 2011)

Samsung kann ein schon richtig leid tun .


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Oktober 2011)

@Dynamitarde: Den Kommentar kannst du dir sparen.. Will nicht wissen was
du gepostet hättest wenn das 4S verboten worden wäre.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2011)

Die,


McClaine schrieb:


> die ein Smartphone erst möglich machen


sind von Apple. 

Weiß überhaupt einer, wie viele andere Handyhersteller die Patente von Samsung auch verletzen?
Ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## Dennisth (15. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Worum geht es in dem Streit in den Niederlanden überhaupt?



Nichts für ungut, aber das steht in der News (zweite Zeile).



KrHome schrieb:


> Ist das mit Australien und Deutschland überhaupt vergleichbar?



Ja weil es in beiden Fällen um Apple / Samsung und Patentverletzungen geht.




KrHome schrieb:


> Wo ist die Quellenangabe (mit Details zum Fall)?



Quelle vorhanden.



KrHome schrieb:


> Bisschen dürftig deine News. Dient nur wieder für Stammtischparolen von Leuten die von Gewerblichem Rechtsschutz keine Ahnung haben.
> 
> btw. es heißt *lizenzieren* ... mit zwei Z! Wenn man von Wieselsberger bei Gamestar abschreibt, sollte man korrekturlesen. Der hat's nicht so mit Rechtschreibung.



Tut mir sehr leid.


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

Das Patentsystem benötigt dringend eine Reform.

Ich schlage vor, dass Patente je nach Fachgebiet nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Jahren ausläuft (ohne Schlupflöcher!), sodass der Inhaber genug daran verdienen kann, dass sich Forschung lohnt.

Analog hierzu die Forderungen Richard Stallmans bezüglich Urheberrecht: heise online - Richard Stallman fordert umfassende Urheberrechtsreform


----------



## Jan565 (15. Oktober 2011)

iPhone4S schrieb:


> Interessant ist doch, dass diese forentypischen Apple-Hater meinen es immer besser zu wissen als Richter auf der ganzen Welt, die für ihren Beruf viele jahre lang mühselig studiert haben, ich denke das zeigt das Niveau auf dem sich solche Leute mit solchen "News" bewegen.


 
Richter sind Kaufbar, sieht man in Holland jetzt! Und Studieren heißt noch gar nichts, wer Studiert hat, hat nur wissen aber hat er auch Intelligenz? Jetzt müsste man erst mal den unterschied kennen. 

Apple hat ganz einfach Patente Verletzt, egal ob Standard oder nicht. Währe das gleiche als wenn ich mal eben ne Bank ausraube und Frei gesprochen werde! Geld ist Standard in der Welt!


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Mir fällt da nur Sony ein, das xoom sieht fast genauso aus wie das tab.


Genau, dagegen braucht Apple aber nicht vorgehen weil es nicht im gleichen Maße konkurrenzfähig ist wie das gtab 2.

@Nailgung
Das Geschmacksmuster beschreibt auch nur Standards oder willst du jetzt behaupten es handele sich dabei um eine Designinnovation??

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2011)

Hat nur 7", außerdem sehen alle fast gleich aus:Praxis-Test: Xoom, Galaxy Tab 10.1, PlayBook, TouchPad, Optimus Tab & HTC Flyer - CHIP Online


----------



## iPhone4S (15. Oktober 2011)

@DaStash: Selber großer fail, der Unterschied ist dass die Geschmacksmuster-Patente von Apple kamen. Und wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.

@ jan: Dann erklär uns doch mal, wieso Samsung es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt die Richter zu bestechen, wenn es deiner Meinung nach so bei Apple ist.
Jetzt bin ich aber mal auf eine Erklärung gespannt.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Oktober 2011)

Provokante Beiträge und Offtopic hab ich mal entfernt.
Noch ein Thread zu Apple und Samsung. Will nicht mal jemand einen großen dazu machen wie den Steam-Sale-Thread wo alle möglichen Updates reinkommen?
Ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht aber mir geht diese Apple vs. Samsung Story auf den Keks. Besonders jeder neue Thread zu jeder neuen Klage.

Nennt den großen doch "Apple vs Samsung Klagen-Zusammenfassungsthread" oder so. 
Und lasst das Niveau nicht immer so sinken, ich hatte an meinem Wochenende anderes vor als ellenlange Verwarnungen zu schreiben.
Also erspart mir und euch das, ok?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (15. Oktober 2011)

iPhone4S schrieb:


> @DaStash: Selber großer fail, der Unterschied ist dass die Geschmacksmuster-Patente von Apple kamen. Und wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.
> 
> @ jan: Dann erklär uns doch mal, wieso Samsung es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt die Richter zu bestechen, wenn es deiner Meinung nach so bei Apple ist.



Nichts für ungut, aber wieso überrascht mich der O-Ton dieses Posts bei diesem Nutzernamen kein Stück? 
Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei ist Blödsinn. Egal, von welcher Seite aus... denn die Wirklichkeit befindet sich meistens irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## DaStash (15. Oktober 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Provokante Beiträge und Offtopic hab ich mal entfernt.
> Noch ein Thread zu Apple und Samsung. Will nicht mal jemand einen großen dazu machen wie den Steam-Sale-Thread wo alle möglichen Updates reinkommen?
> Ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht aber mir geht diese Apple vs. Samsung Story auf den Keks. Besonders jeder neue Thread zu jeder neuen Klage.
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee. Und wie stellt man das dann sicher das diese auch auf der Main zu sehen ist und nicht irgendwo im Forum verschwindet? Schliesslich sollte das Thema der breiten Öffentlichkeit aufgezeigt werde um eben auf die Misstände im Patentrecht effektiv, also publikumswirksam, hinweisen zu können. 

MfG


----------



## zøtac (15. Oktober 2011)

iPhone4S schrieb:


> @ Capslock:
> 
> Ich kann mich nennen wie ich will.
> 
> ...


Rassismus, ist klar 

Wir könnten iPhone4S auch einfach ignorieren und eine echte! Diskussion führen.

Ich weiß zwar nicht was Samsung für Apple Patente verletzt hat aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es wieder sowas wie abgerundete Ecken oder Bunte Icons war. 
In dem Fall ist Appel nämlich das Sandkasten Kind "Das Galaxy Tab ist Konkurrenzfähig, sofort verhindern, sonst könnte es ein Fairer Wettbewerb werden"


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Oktober 2011)

Und wie soll der Sammelthread laufen, wenn nebenbei immer PCGH-News kommen?


----------



## art90 (15. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Richter sind Kaufbar, sieht man in Holland jetzt! Und Studieren heißt noch gar nichts, wer Studiert hat, hat nur wissen aber hat er auch Intelligenz? Jetzt müsste man erst mal den unterschied kennen.
> 
> Apple hat ganz einfach Patente Verletzt, egal ob Standard oder nicht. Währe das gleiche als wenn ich mal eben ne Bank ausraube und Frei gesprochen werde! Geld ist Standard in der Welt!


 


> (d/dt)Wissen = Intelligenz


Zitat, das ich letztens gelesen hab xD

Zum Thema: Ich finde das Urteil in Ordnung. Es ist eher das Verkaufsverbot für Samsung, das völlig absurd ist. Ich finde es gut, dass die Richter diese Kinderkacke zwischen Apple und Samsung nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Oktober 2011)

Offtopic (wieder mal) entfernt.

Unterhaltet euch doch über die allgemeine Problematik dieser Art Threads in einem eigenen Thread.

Wie neutral oder nicht neutral die News gestaltet ist, unter redet ihr bitte ebenfalls außerhalb des Threads, am besten mit dem TE per PN.


----------



## new2f7 (15. Oktober 2011)

ich finde die sollten alle ihr zeug verkaufen dürfen
tablets und tochdisplays gehören doch zum standart inzwischen, egal wer es iwann mal erfunden hat


----------



## Bruce112 (15. Oktober 2011)

da hatt bestimmt der richter 100 jahre vorgehsorgt für apple produkte ,

ich peile nicht wiso manche so scharf  auf apple produkte sind .

Bei Filmen sieht man auch´andauert Apple produkte .

Die haben doch alle Intel cpu drin . Von daher kaufe ich nichts von Apple  .


----------



## rabe08 (15. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Das Patentsystem benötigt dringend eine Reform.
> 
> Ich schlage vor, dass Patente je nach Fachgebiet nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Jahren ausläuft (ohne Schlupflöcher!), sodass der Inhaber genug daran verdienen kann, dass sich Forschung lohnt.
> 
> [/url]


 
Du hast exakt die aktuelle Rechtslage wiedergegeben: Weltweit laufen Patente 20 Jahre, danach ist unter bestimmten Umständen eine Verlängerung für 5 Jahre möglich. Dann ist Schluß. Dein Wunsch ist also erfüllt.


----------



## rabe08 (15. Oktober 2011)

Kleine Anmerkung: Der Titel des Threads ist falsch. Der Richter hat nicht festgestellt, dass Apple ungestraft Patente verletzen darf sondern das ein Verkaufsverbot unangemessen ist. Apple und Samsung müssen jetzt über eine Regelung der Sache reden, wenn das erfolglos ist, kann Samsung auf Schadenersatz klagen. Dann entscheidet wieder ein Gericht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Oktober 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> @Dynamitarde: Den Kommentar kannst du dir sparen.. Will nicht wissen was
> du gepostet hättest wenn das 4S verboten worden wäre.



  Nur gut das die Meinungsfreiheit im Grundgesetz verankert ist.
 Nur weil Ich klar die Position gegen Apple habe, lass Ich mir meine Meinung nicht verbieten.
 Meine Aussagen sind ja noch hamlos.
Können wohl einige Leute nicht wissen (oder verkraften).


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Oktober 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Du hast exakt die aktuelle Rechtslage wiedergegeben: Weltweit laufen Patente 20 Jahre, danach ist unter bestimmten Umständen eine Verlängerung für 5 Jahre möglich. Dann ist Schluß. Dein Wunsch ist also erfüllt.


 
20 Jahre sind aber in der Unterhaltungselektronik viel zu viel. Oder spielst du noch mit Windows 2.0?


----------



## jensi251 (15. Oktober 2011)

Na klasse. Hat wohl jemand ein paar Apple Gutscheine bekommen.


----------



## plaGGy (16. Oktober 2011)

Ein absolut lachhaftes Urteil, zumindestens wenn man das Urteil gegen Samsung im Kopf hat 
Da sieht man die dunklen Ecken der "Rechts"-Sprechung.
Apple argumentiert mit einer allgemeinen Form, Samsung mit einem harten Patent...sieht man mal wo niederländische Richter ihrer Prioritäten setzten!

Bin mal gespannt wie das weitergeht.
Aber man sieht ja, das Apple erfolg hat. Die gestörten rennen nun wieder alle Läden ein, um ein Update zu erwerben für ihr altes Iphone, das mit sicherheit noch absolut in Ordnung ist.
Aber man braucht ja die zusätzlichen Funktionen und neuen Apps ganz dringend 
(gehe mal davon aus, das die Nutzungsrate eines Großteils der Apps sich auf wenige Minuten im Leben des Anwenders beschränkt, oder wieso sollte ich mir eine App kaufen, mit der im Ich wald die Spuren von Tieren fotografieren kann und angezeigt bekomme, was es für eins ist... ja wtf....)

Ich hab mein W7 Phone, besseres Display als Iphone, 330€ billiger, nach Mango genauso schnell, übersichtlicherr und mit Microsoft die wesentlich einfach zu bezähmenden Datenkrake


----------



## Iceananas (16. Oktober 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur lächerlich, dass Apple Patente verletzen darf und  keine Strafe bekommt aber Samsung wegen runden Ecken und so sachen ein  Verkaufsverbot bekommt.



In Holland wurde die Klage von Apple ebenfalls abgewiesen. Die wollen sich wohl erst gar nicht auf ein Patentkrieg einlassen, was auch vernünftig ist. Das Gericht ist doch kein Spielplatz für infantile Kindergartenkriege, die haben echt besseres zu tun. 
Umso schlimmer diese hirnlosen Richterinnen in Deutschland und Australien, die nicht nur sich auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen, sondern so ein Schwachsinn auch noch zustimmen...



Dennisth schrieb:


> Der Richter hat Samsungs Patente zwar anerkannt und auch bestätigt, dass Apple diese ohne Lizenzierung nutzt. Jedoch sieht er ein Verkaufsverbot für nicht angebracht, da Zitat: "... diese  Patente zu den grundlegenden Standards gehören und daher fair lizensiert  werden sollten."



Und wenn Apple sich weigert? Wann zahlen die bitte mal für ihre geklauten bereits erfundenen Technologien?


----------



## norse (16. Oktober 2011)

wahnsinn...das sollte langsam aufhören mit den ganzen Klagen. Das ist kein fairer Marktkampf mehr! Dafür sollte es *einen* Gerichtshof geben der sich darum FAIR kümmert und nciht in jedem land ne andere entscheidung. Apple mach da eine ganz krumme Sache! Ich hoffe sie bekommen demnächst mal ordentlich auf den Kopp. Erst die ganzen Klagen, dann die Sache mit dem iPad 1 und jetzt funzt das 4S nichtmal richitg...so gehtsn icht weiter


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Aber man braucht ja die zusätzlichen Funktionen und neuen Apps ganz dringend
> (gehe mal davon aus, das die Nutzungsrate eines Großteils der Apps sich auf wenige Minuten im Leben des Anwenders beschränkt, oder wieso sollte ich mir eine App kaufen, mit der im Ich wald die Spuren von Tieren fotografieren kann und angezeigt bekomme, was es für eins ist... ja wtf....)


Das ist aber bei Android und WP7 auch nicht anders. 

Weiss schon einer, ob auch andere die Patente von Samsung verletzen?
Weiss einer, warum die RichterInnen so entscheiden?

Sorry, aber wenn alle, die einem nicht passende Entscheidungen treffen, unfähig oder gekauft sind, dann könnte man ja gleich das Rechtssystem abschaffen und jedes mal, wenn eine Entscheidung benötigt wird, einen Umfrage Thread aufmachen, da ja hier nur juristisches Fachpersonal unterwegs ist. 

Ich finde die Entscheidung des Gerichts richtig, da gewisse Sachen einfach Standard sind, während die Optik etwas spezielles ist.


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Offtopic (wieder mal) entfernt.
> 
> Unterhaltet euch doch über die allgemeine Problematik dieser Art Threads in einem eigenen Thread.
> 
> Wie neutral oder nicht neutral die News gestaltet ist, unter redet ihr bitte ebenfalls außerhalb des Threads, am besten mit dem TE per PN.


 
Trotz des zweiten Hinweises ist es scheinbar nicht allen möglich, sich sachlich zur Thematik zu äußern. Einige Spam-Beiträge wurden gelöscht! Sollte es so weiter gehen, wird der Thread hier ohne weitere Ankündigung geschlossen.


----------



## Funkill (16. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> 20 Jahre sind aber in der Unterhaltungselektronik viel zu viel. Oder spielst du noch mit Windows 2.0?


 
Dafür kann man Patente ja auch erwerben oder das gesamte Unternehmen übernehmen (siehe Google Motorola  ) oder sich Lizenzen kaufen. Forschung muss sich lohnen und daher finde ich die Lösung mit Patentschutz recht gut. Sicherlich lässt sich über den zeitlichen Rahmen diskutieren jedoch finde ich ihn angemessen und man hat ja Möglichkeiten sich einzukaufen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte das geistige Eigentum geschützt werden und so wie es bei dem aktuellen Fall aussieht wird dies auch geschehen. Apple muss für die Patente zahlen die es verwendet. Warum anders herum ein Verbot erwirkt wurde kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen, da dies für mich einen Eingriff in den Wettbewerb darstellt. Wie oftmals an entsprechender Stelle schon bemerkt wurde, früher hätte Apple gesagt "Wir haben das bessere Produkt" aber mittlerweile scheint Samsung Apple doch ganz schön zu schaffen zu machen. Die Richter stecken aber im Urheberrecht mehr drin als ich und gekämpft wird auf dieser Ebene mit ganz anderen Bandagen (siehe die Berufung auf einen Filmausschnitt  )


----------



## SplitxD1 (16. Oktober 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu:
> Es ist einfach nur lächerlich, dass Apple Patente verletzen darf und keine Strafe bekommt aber Samsung wegen runden Ecken und so sachen ein Verkaufsverbot bekommt.



Du kannst Mobilfunk-Standarts nicht mit Design gleichsetzten. Aus, Ende, Fertig.


----------



## Intelfan (16. Oktober 2011)

Es war so klar das das genau so kommt.. 

Wieso bekommt Apple hier Sonderrrechte? Patente sind Patente.. Egal für was und wofür. Wenn diese Verletzt werden muss derjenige auch dafür aufkommen. Wieso also Big Apple nicht? Weil die mehr Schmiergeld zahlen?

 Ich meine, wenn ein Konzern, der manipulierte Bilder vor Gericht vorlegt, Recht bekommt, dann kann irgendetwas ja schon nicht so ganz richtig laufen. 

Dieses Urteil ist einfach lächerlich! Wenn es danach geht sind Runde Ecken doch auch Standard.. Ich würde mir jedenfalls keine rechtwinkeligen Smartphones kaufen.

Und jz dürfen die Applebrillenträger gerne über mich herfallen, meine Meinung ist gesagt.


----------



## McClaine (16. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn alle, die einem nicht passende Entscheidungen treffen, unfähig oder gekauft sind, dann könnte man ja gleich das Rechtssystem abschaffen und jedes mal, wenn eine Entscheidung benötigt wird, einen Umfrage Thread aufmachen, da ja hier nur juristisches Fachpersonal unterwegs ist.
> 
> Ich finde die Entscheidung des Gerichts richtig, da gewisse Sachen einfach Standard sind, während die Optik etwas spezielles ist.



Ich finds genau umgekehrt richtig, wenn man ohne Zahlungen grundlegende Patente ohne Lizensierung nutzt, ist das einfach dreister Diebstahl so wie es Apple seit Jahren macht. Ich habe nichts mitbekommen das hier Apple jemals deswegen eine drauf gekriegt hat!? Du? Und nun? Apple lässt das Tab verbieten, weil sie "Angst vor der Konkurenz" haben und da ihr Produkt ein "Nischenprodukt" werden könnte usw.
Wenn du da noch sagts, die Reaktion von Samsung sei nicht richtig, kann und will ich mich nicht mehr hier mit Leuten wie "dir" unterhalten 

Und zur Optik: das haben wir auch schon hundert mal durchgekaut, (alle Tablets haben die "ähnlichkeit", alle sind rund und alle haben farbige Icons am Screen, also BULLSHIT) was will man dazu noch sagen, aber erkannte ja bereits jemand das du lernresistent nicht die Meinung hast. Und immer und immer wieder aufs neue in den Smartphonethread von vorne mit deiner, entschuldige, teils sinnlosen Argumentation, anzufangen und zu provozieren, ist sicherlich sehr konstruktiv. Aber ich respektiere deine Meinung, auch wenn ich damit nicht einverstanden bin.

Who cares 



SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Du kannst Mobilfunk-Standarts nicht mit Design gleichsetzten. Aus, Ende, Fertig.


 
Aber Mobilfunkstandarts sind mMn wichtiger als so ein blödes Design,  denn ohne diese könnte das Eiphone nicht mal Telefonieren und SMS  schreiben 



Intelfan schrieb:


> Es war so klar das das genau so kommt..
> 
> Wieso  bekommt Apple hier Sonderrrechte? Patente sind Patente.. Egal für was  und wofür. Wenn diese Verletzt werden muss derjenige auch dafür  aufkommen. Wieso also Big Apple nicht? Weil die mehr Schmiergeld zahlen?
> 
> ...


----------



## SplitxD1 (16. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Aber Mobilfunkstandarts sind mMn wichtiger als so ein blödes Design,  denn ohne diese könnte das Eiphone nicht mal Telefonieren und SMS  schreiben



Wenn man jetzt anfangen würde Patentrechte für Industriestandards einzufordern, na dann mein Beileid. 
Wie der Richter bereits sagte, sollen sich Apple und Samsung einigen, sollte es zu keiner Einigungen kommen werden Samsungs Rechte auch durchgesetzt denke ich.

Abgesehen davon ist Samsung nicht verpflichtet eine Einigung zu erzielen, also ist das alles, wie es auch immer ausgeht, eine Zeitfrage.

Des Weiteren finde ich diese Ei-Phone/crApple Gelaber total kindisch ... Ich sag ja auch nach Samsung Gaylaxy etc., das ist einfach nur ein Zeugnis geistiger Reife, welches sich dort auftut.

Edit: Wieso sollte Apple eigentlich Angst vor der Konkurenz haben? Wer Apple kauft, kauft auch Apple wenns nen Galaxy Tab 10.1 gibt.
Das Galaxy S2 ist Frei auf den Markt und dennoch stürzen sich die Kunden Millionenfach auf das 4S.

Angst ist glaub ich das letzte was Apple haben muss.


----------



## McClaine (16. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich wäre es im Sinne beider Parteien, sowie der Nutzer, wenn sich die großen Kinder finanziell einigen könnten...
Können sie aber nicht wie man an Apple sieht, da gehts nur darum das Konkurenzprodukt, was mMn Legitim ist und eigenständig ist, also nix mit deren Pad zu tun hat, vom Markt geworfen wird. Und das ist weder fairer Wettbewerb noch gerecht.
Deshalb finde ich es nur zu gut, das Samsung nun sein Recht einfordert und das Iphone evtl verbieten lässt, ist ja schliesslich auch eine Konkurenz 
Sicher ist es eine Frage der Zeit was dabei rauskommt.
Und Ei-Phone viel nur in dem Zusammenhang mit dem Kommentar auf Nailgun, aber größtenteils nur, weils einfach lustig klingt. 

Und sag mir du nichts von geistiger Reife, denn ich hab mit Sicherheit mehr Jahre und mehr Informationen im Leben (gute sowie schlechte) als du angesammelt, also bleib mal aufn Teppich kleiner Mann...


----------



## SplitxD1 (16. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Und Ei-Phone viel nur in dem Zusammenhang mit dem Kommentar auf Nailgun, aber größtenteils nur, weils einfach lustig klingt.
> 
> Und sag mir du nichts von geistiger Reife, denn ich hab mit Sicherheit mehr Jahre und mehr Informationen im Leben (gute sowie schlechte) als du angesammelt, also bleib mal aufn Teppich kleiner Mann...


+

Von Lebenserfahrung war nie die Rede, sondern von geistiger Reife, das der Zusammenhang beider Begriffe kaum existiert sollte dir mit mehr Lebenserfahrung ja wohl klar sein.
Wenn ich mir so angucke, welche +30er immer noch die Kompetenz eines Kleinkindes haben, kann ich wohl oder übel davon ausgehen, dass meine These wenigstens einen kleinen Wahrheitsgehalt hat.

Abgesehen davon habe ich dich nicht explizit als Beispiel gewählt, sondern mich relativ allgemein formuliert, da du sicherlich nicht der Einzige bist, dahin gehend finde ich es etwas paradox das Ich persönlich angegriffen werde, obwohl ich meiner Meinung nach nur leichte Kritik verübt habe.

Um wieder die Brücke zum Thema zu schlagen: Was fairer Wettbewerb ist oder was gerecht ist, entscheiden die Gerichte, und ich glaube kaum das Apple jetzt die Zeit damit verbracht hat die Gerichte in Deutschland, Australien, der Niederlande, den USA und wo auch immer noch zu schmieren. Das Apple von so vielen Instanzen recht bekommt zeugt doch davon, dass Apple irgendwo auch recht hat.

Und um wieder ins Off-Topic zu gleiten klingt Ei-Phone so lustig wie Mittelohrentzündung. Ei-Pott hatte noch eine gewusste Komik da man durchaus Bezug zu nem Eierbechter hatte.


----------



## Intelfan (16. Oktober 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> +
> 
> Um wieder die Brücke zum Thema zu schlagen: Was fairer Wettbewerb ist oder was gerecht ist, entscheiden die Gerichte, und ich glaube kaum das Apple jetzt die Zeit damit verbracht hat die Gerichte in Deutschland, Australien, der Niederlande, den USA und wo auch immer noch zu schmieren. Das Apple von so vielen Instanzen recht bekommt zeugt doch davon, dass Apple irgendwo auch recht hat.


 
Na ja ob man so viel Recht hat wenn man es nötig hat manipulierte Bilder vor Gericht zu verwenden  Ich glaube nicht..


----------



## SplitxD1 (16. Oktober 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Na ja ob man so viel Recht hat wenn man es nötig hat manipulierte Bilder vor Gericht zu verwenden  Ich glaube nicht..



Die Gerichte werden sicher nicht nur anhand von Bildern entscheiden. Die werden die Geräte schon da haben.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Oktober 2011)

Funkill schrieb:


> Dafür kann man Patente ja auch erwerben oder das gesamte Unternehmen übernehmen (siehe Google Motorola  ) oder sich Lizenzen kaufen. Forschung muss sich lohnen und daher finde ich die Lösung mit Patentschutz recht gut. Sicherlich lässt sich über den zeitlichen Rahmen diskutieren jedoch finde ich ihn angemessen und man hat ja Möglichkeiten sich einzukaufen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte das geistige Eigentum geschützt werden und so wie es bei dem aktuellen Fall aussieht wird dies auch geschehen. Apple muss für die Patente zahlen die es verwendet. Warum anders herum ein Verbot erwirkt wurde kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen, da dies für mich einen Eingriff in den Wettbewerb darstellt. Wie oftmals an entsprechender Stelle schon bemerkt wurde, früher hätte Apple gesagt "Wir haben das bessere Produkt" aber mittlerweile scheint Samsung Apple doch ganz schön zu schaffen zu machen. Die Richter stecken aber im Urheberrecht mehr drin als ich und gekämpft wird auf dieser Ebene mit ganz anderen Bandagen (siehe die Berufung auf einen Filmausschnitt  )


 
20 Jahre angemessen für Unterhaltungselektronik? Na dann Prost Mahlzeit, denn dann könnte Nintendo sicher einige verklagen... (1991 kam gerade das SNES raus).

Selbstverständlich muss sich Forschung lohnen. Das tut sie aber auch mit deutlich weniger Zeit und weniger Patenten in dieser Branche, vor allem Trivialpatente mit denen sich die Hersteller gerade eine Schlammschlacht liefern gehören in die Kategorie Mülleimer. Es fing schon früher an mit Apples 3D Button.

BTW: Du weißt, dass mit dem Patentsystem etwas nicht stimmt, wenn Firmen wie SCO oder Rambus existieren und MS durch angebliche Patente mehr an Android verdient als am eigenen OS. (Beispiel HTC: 5$ pro Gerät, knappe 10 Mio. Smartphones/Quartal = knappe 50 Mio. $ / Quartal - Allein von HTC!)


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Aber Mobilfunkstandarts sind mMn wichtiger als so ein blödes Design,  denn ohne diese könnte das Eiphone nicht mal Telefonieren und SMS  schreiben


Und da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt, den du nicht verstehen willst. 
Diese Standards sind sicher wichtig und die Sache ist für Apple sicher noch nicht gelaufen, da sie sich jetzt ja mit Samsung einigen müssen, also sind erneute Flames gegen Apple einfach unangebracht. 

Das Design hingegen ist auf anderer Seite aber schon fast wichtiger, da man ja auch von einem gewissen Wiedererkennungswert lebt (den HTC z.B hat). 
Wenn jetzt Samsung das Design von Apple nimmt und beide Tablets im Fachhandel nebeneinander liegen, greifen viele Leute sicher zum billigeren Produkt, ohne überhaupt zu wissen, was sie da kaufen, denn die Wenigsten beschäftigen sich wirklich mit der Materie. 
D.h. jetzt nicht, dass das gTab schlecht ist, aber wenn sich beide so ähnlich sehen, ist das unfairer Wettbewerb von Samsung. 

Dass du und viele andere natürlich anderer Meinung bist, ist mir schon klar, denn immerhin ist ja euer Wunschtablet nicht ohne weiteres erhältlich, aber das darf doch keine Grundlage sein, einer Firma Rechte abzusprechen, die sie nun mal hat. 

Mich würde ausserdem noch immer interessieren, wie viele andere gegen die selben Patente wie Apple verstossen.


----------



## art90 (16. Oktober 2011)

6 Jahre dürften reichen. 3 Jahre nach Patentanmeldung für die Entwicklung und 3 Jahre um auf dem Markt abzuräumen. Das würde im IT-Bereich ca. 2 Generationen an Geräten entsprechen.


----------



## pibels94 (16. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Und da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt, den du nicht verstehen willst.
> Diese Standards sind sicher wichtig und die Sache ist für Apple sicher noch nicht gelaufen, da sie sich jetzt ja mit Samsung einigen müssen, also sind erneute Flames gegen Apple einfach unangebracht.



abwarten 



> Das Design hingegen ist auf anderer Seite aber schon fast wichtiger, da man ja auch von einem gewissen Wiedererkennungswert lebt (den HTC z.B hat).
> Wenn jetzt Samsung das Design von Apple nimmt und beide Tablets im Fachhandel nebeneinander liegen, greifen viele Leute sicher zum billigeren Produkt, ohne überhaupt zu wissen, was sie da kaufen, denn die Wenigsten beschäftigen sich wirklich mit der Materie.
> D.h. jetzt nicht, dass das gTab schlecht ist, aber wenn sich beide so ähnlich sehen, ist das unfairer Wettbewerb von Samsung.
> 
> Dass du und viele andere natürlich anderer Meinung bist, ist mir schon klar, denn immerhin ist ja euer Wunschtablet nicht ohne weiteres erhältlich, aber das darf doch keine Grundlage sein, einer Firma Rechte abzusprechen, die sie nun mal hat.



die Leute sehen das dicke Samsung Logo ja auch nicht, ne? 

Selbst der absolute DAU sollte im Hands-On Test den Unterschied ziwschen iPad und gTab bemerken 



> Mich würde ausserdem noch immer interessieren, wie viele andere gegen die selben Patente wie Apple verstossen.



Google wird da bestimmt was ausspucken ^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. Oktober 2011)

Diskutieren wir jetzt in den User News über jede Patentverletzung die stattfindet? Ist langsam echt langweilig, mir doch egal wer gegen ein Patent verstösst


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2011)

@pibels
Es werden sicher alle lesen können, um welchen Hersteller es sich handelt, aber die Meisten wissen nicht, was sie da genau kaufen und Geiz ist ja geil, also greift man zum billigeren Produkt, da es ja sowieso fast gleich aussieht.


----------



## plaGGy (16. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ist aber bei Android und WP7 auch nicht anders.
> *
> Aber Apple hat damit angefangen
> Stimmt schon, aber ich habe meine Omnia vor allem wegen der geilen Bildquali, weil es gutes Inet hat und weils generell ein tolles Handy ist. Die Anzahl meiner Apps beläuft sich auf 10-15: Darunter so sachen wie: Fernsehzeitung, Miranda (Icq), Onvista (Börse), Youtube, Shahazam, Kicker Online, Ntv und son Kram. Also wirklich nur was halbwegs sinn macht.
> ...


 
Bin mal gespannt, wann die Samsung Pads auf dem "zweiten" Markt auftauchen.


----------



## valandil (16. Oktober 2011)

Um hier auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben..
Das, was Apple mit Samsung abzieht ist meiner Meinung nach ein Beweis, wie sehr sie sich auf "ihrem" Markt bedroht fühlen. Das Galaxy S (II) war und ist besser als das iPhone 4, und das iPad (2) ist technisch auch nicht mehr der Vorreiter.
Apple hatte nun 2 Optionen: die eigenen Geräte verbessern, oder die Konkurrenten ausstechen.. und was ist wohl günstiger? 

Der erste Streit mit dem manipulierten Geschmacksmuster war schon haarig genug. Wie blöd können Richter sein, dass sie einer Unwahrheit Recht geben? Da hat wohl jemand Äpfel auf den Augen gehabt...
 FAKE: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Galaxy Tab hat weder das selbe Seitenverhältnis, noch die selbe Größe. Wer das nicht weiß, und dann darüber entscheidet hat mMn einen an der Klatsche, um es angemessen zu formulieren.

Hoffentlich kann Samsung jetz von Apple ordentlich abkassieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> ...


Du hast schon recht. 

Der Threadtitel lässt einen leicht falsche Schlüsse ziehen und natürlich hat auch Samsung das Recht, Apple zu verklagen. 
Naja, mal schauen, wie sie sich einigen.


----------



## SplitxD1 (16. Oktober 2011)

valandil schrieb:


> Das, was Apple mit Samsung abzieht ist meiner Meinung nach ein Beweis, wie sehr sie sich auf "ihrem" Markt bedroht fühlen. Das Galaxy S (II) war und ist besser als das iPhone 4, und das iPad (2) ist technisch auch nicht mehr der Vorreiter.



Das iPad 2 und das iPhone 4S sind trotz schlechterer Hardware in allen Tests schneller. Daran wirds also nicht liegen.
Abgesehen davon hat Apple mit dem iPhone ein Absatz bei dem Samsung in diesem Segment nur Träumen kann.



valandil schrieb:


> Apple hatte nun 2 Optionen: die eigenen Geräte verbessern, oder die Konkurrenten ausstechen.. und was ist wohl günstiger?



Ich denke das ein Hardware-Upgrade wesentlich Günstiger ist und auch noch Geld in die Kassen spühlt.



valandil schrieb:


> Der erste Streit mit dem manipulierten Geschmacksmuster war schon haarig genug. Wie blöd können Richter sein, dass sie einer Unwahrheit Recht geben? Da hat wohl jemand Äpfel auf den Augen gehabt...
> FAKE: http://www.techdigest.tv/ipad-tab-evidence.jpg das Galaxy Tab hat weder das selbe Seitenverhältnis, noch die selbe Größe. Wer das nicht weiß, und dann darüber entscheidet hat mMn einen an der Klatsche, um es angemessen zu formulieren.



Blamier dich nicht, Bilder hin oder Her, in Reallife sieht das Galaxy 10.1 dem iPad SEHR ähnlich: 
http://www-bgr-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/IMG_1573110513145756.jpg
http://www.techlicious.com/images/computers/samsung-galaxy-tab-8_9-vs-10_1-vs-ipad2-front.jpg


----------



## der_knoben (16. Oktober 2011)

art90 schrieb:


> 6 Jahre dürften reichen. 3 Jahre nach Patentanmeldung für die Entwicklung und 3 Jahre um auf dem Markt abzuräumen. Das würde im IT-Bereich ca. 2 Generationen an Geräten entsprechen.


 So laufen in der Regel aber Entwicklungen nicht.
Es wird auf den Markt gebracht, was aktuell wunsch ist. Wenn es dann mal ein aktuelles Patent ist, ist das schön, aber doch eher selten.
Wenn du dir jetzt mal anguckst, bis etwas überhaupt serienreif ist und dann auch noch Absatz findet, sind da mitunter locker 10Jahre weg. Als kleines Off-Topic-Beispiel gucken wir uns mal das Doppelkupplungsgetriebe an: Patent 1939/1940. Erste Einführung 1980 durch Porsche. Serienreife 2003. Nix mit 20Jahre. Das dauert alles lange. Patente werde oft auf grundsätzliche Ideen angemeldet, die dann erst noch richtig umgesetzt werden müssen. Ein anderes Beispiel sind LCDs. Da sind auch über 30Jahre ins Land gegangen, bis es serienreif war.


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Blamier dich nicht, Bilder hin oder Her, in Reallife sieht das Galaxy 10.1 dem iPad SEHR ähnlich:
> http://www-bgr-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/IMG_1573110513145756.jpg
> http://www.techlicious.com/images/computers/samsung-galaxy-tab-8_9-vs-10_1-vs-ipad2-front.jpg


 Vielleicht sollte man den Mund nicht so voll nehmen wenn man stetig nur auf irgendwelche i-Net Bilder verweist. Ich habe beide Pads zur Hand und kann praktischer Weise diesen Vorwurf nicht bestätigen. Weder die Front, noch die Rückseite, das Format, die Haptik und die Buttons sind gleich. Ähnlichkeiten bestehen technisch bedingt, genauso wie ein LCD wie ein LCD aussieht, ein Auto wie ein Auto etc..

Die kritischen Vorwürfe sich technisch bedingte Standarddesignelemente patentieren lassen zu können sind daher völlig gerechtfertig. Niemand streitet ab das "innovatives", was von Innovation(Bedeutung: Neuerung) kommt, Design geschützt werden kann. Hierbei handelt es sich jedoch schlicht um eine durch die Technik vorgegebenes Design, welches sich an übliche, vergleich siehe andere mobile Endgeräte Haptik und Designelementen orientiert. Und wenn man es genau nimmt kann man auch nicht von innovativem Design reden da Apple ja bekannter Maßen bei den Braunprodukten abgekupfert hat und per Definition muss Innovation ja eine Neuerung darstellen und nicht bereits verwendetes neu darstellen.

Hierzu gibt es auf chip.de einen sehr interessanten Artikel. Hier ein Auszug.:
Nach all dem Streit zwischen Apple und Samsung um das angebliche Plagiat-Tablet Galaxy Tab 10.1 muss erwähnt sein: auch Apple lernt gern. Etwa von der deutschen Firma Braun. Deren Geräte sahen schon in den 60ern verdächtig gut aus.

@Plaggy
Die Samsung Tabs sind ganz normal in Deutschland zu erwerben. SIehe Saturn, Amazon, diverse Hardwareshops/ geizhals. Dazu bedarf es keinen zweiten Marktes.

MfG


----------



## McClaine (16. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt, den du nicht verstehen willst.
> Diese Standards sind sicher wichtig und die Sache ist für Apple sicher noch nicht gelaufen, da sie sich jetzt ja mit Samsung einigen müssen, also sind erneute Flames gegen Apple einfach unangebracht.
> 
> Das Design hingegen ist auf anderer Seite aber schon fast wichtiger, da man ja auch von einem gewissen Wiedererkennungswert lebt (den HTC z.B hat).
> ...



Ich flame bestimmt nicht, aber Eierpad und Eiphone bieten sich zur Zeit zu dem Thema einfach so schön an :p
Und so dumm wie du glaubst sind die Leute nicht, die Tablets kann man unterscheiden, siehe weiter unten...
Ich habe kein Wunschtablet btw 




SplitxD1 schrieb:


> +
> 
> Von Lebenserfahrung war nie die Rede, sondern von geistiger Reife, das der Zusammenhang beider Begriffe kaum existiert sollte dir mit mehr Lebenserfahrung ja wohl klar sein.
> Wenn ich mir so angucke, welche +30er immer noch die Kompetenz eines Kleinkindes haben, kann ich wohl oder übel davon ausgehen, dass meine These wenigstens einen kleinen Wahrheitsgehalt hat.
> ...


 
Lebenserfahrung und Reife hängt zusammen, besonders in dem Zusammenhang. Soviel Hirn sollte man ab 16Jahren schon haben. Aber ansonsten ja, ein Wahrheitsgehalt hat deine These 



SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Blamier dich nicht, Bilder hin oder Her, in Reallife sieht das Galaxy 10.1 dem iPad SEHR ähnlich:
> http://www-bgr-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/IMG_1573110513145756.jpg
> http://www.techlicious.com/images/computers/samsung-galaxy-tab-8_9-vs-10_1-vs-ipad2-front.jpg



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...rbot-des-apple-smartphones-3.html#post3500039
um nochmal mich selbst zu Zitieren, weiter Kommentare erspare ich mir


----------



## pibels94 (16. Oktober 2011)

Allein die Tatsache, das Apple Bilder gefälscht hat, sollte selbst Apple Jüngern die Augen öffnen  

die ticken doch alle nicht mehr sauber. Wenn ich ein Samsung Gtab kaufen will, dann möchte ich auch die Möglichkeit dazu haben, Samsung hat ja auch nicht gegen Apple geklagt, zumindest nicht wegen eines sehr fade formulierten "Geschmacksmuster"


----------



## McClaine (16. Oktober 2011)

Ums mal hierher zu holen (Pinnwand von mir)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/62262-mcclaine.html#vmessage72372

Nailgun:


> Also wenn du die Ähnlichkeit nicht siehst, solltest du mal die Augen auf machen.
> Sony oder HTC kenne ich schon von weitem, also geht es auch mit einem eigenen Design.


die Ähnlichkeit wie du sie nennst ist vllt der schwarze Rand um die  Front herrum, aber aufgrund der Größe und Abmessungen fällt dies wieder  weg. 
Die Rückseite ist total anders und auf der Front steht sogar dick und fett "Samsung", auf der Rückseite übrigens auch...
Ausserdem haben ALLE Pads diesen schwarzen Rand, sind dünn, ja haben  allgemein alle die von Apple "patentierten" Merkmale. Also wäre jedes  Tablet mehr oder weniger einen Rechtstreit von Apple wert.
Aber da das GTab der einzige wirkliche Konkurent ist, wird eben aus  Angst oder wie man es sonst nennen will, gerichtlich dagegen vorgegangen  was ich überhaupt nicht in Ordnung finde.
Und entschuldige, aber jeder der sich ein Pad kauft, weiß was er will  und erkennt auch sofort dass das eine ein Ipad, das andere ein Samsung  ist. Jemand der das nicht erkennt ist entweder Blind oder mMn nicht  fähig so ein Gerät überhaupt zu bedienen. Und im letzteren Fall kann  Samsung bestimmt nix dafür. 
Da kannst du mir noch zig Pinnwand Einträge machen oder immer und immer  wieder das gleiche schreiben, aber überzeugen kannste mich jedenfalls  nicht damit 

dieser Eintrag entstand nur weil die Pinnwand auf 1000 Zeichen begrenzt ist 
Sorry für evtl OT


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

Und noch was zum Thema "DAU kauft das billigere Produkt" :

meine Mutter (42, definitiv Kategorie DAU  ), hat meinem Vater zum Geburtstag das iPad 2 gekauft. Wir sind nicht gerade reich, also würde der Preisunterschied von Apple zu Samsung auf jeden Fall ins Gewicht fallen.

Was ich damit sagen will: Apples größte Kundenschicht (DAUs/Markenprolls) bleiben selbst mit Samsungs "Plagiat" erhalten.

Und Angst braucht Apple auch nicht haben, einige Unternehmen, meins auch, setzen mittlerweile auf Apples iPad; auch wenn ich es absolut albern finde


----------



## McClaine (17. Oktober 2011)

Sicher pibels, ich verstehs auch nicht. Wenn der größte It Konzern der Welt "Angst haben muss", dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
Anstatt das sie sich auf ihre Produkte konzentrieren, wird hier nur gegen andere Firmen gearbeitet, das ist das traurige. Ansonsten hätte die Apple User vllt schon ein Iphone 5 in der Hand


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

Mal sehen was draus wird, wenn Apples Süppchen fertig gekocht ist. Gönnen tu ich ihnen viel Schlechtes im Moment.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

@McClaine
Man hätte auch zwei Pinnwandeinträge machen können. 

Natürlich könnten sie jeden anderen Hersteller verklagen, aber wieso unnötig Geld ausgeben, wenn ausser Samsung kein wirklicher Konkurrent da ist? 
Vor kurzem hast du auch noch behauptet, dass sich die beiden Pads hinten ähnlich sehen.  

Apple hat halt einfach das Recht, andere auf Grund des Designs zu verklagen, genauso wie Samsung das Recht hat, andere wegen den Patenten zu verklagen. Das ist nun mal so, aber da viele Leute einfach was gegen Apple haben, obwohl sie einem normalerweise egal sein könnten, werden gerne mal Rechte abgesprochen. 
Ich mag Samsung nicht, aber ich kritisiere sie nicht, weil sie Apple verklagen, obwohl es sich da um Standards handelt, sondern weil sie sich kaum was eigenes einfallen lassen. 

Jetzt müssen sie sich sowieso einig werden, sonst geht es gleich wieder vor Gericht, also bitte ein bisschen bei den Flames sparen, da noch nichts fix ist.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Ums mal hierher zu holen (Pinnwand von mir)
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/62262-mcclaine.html#vmessage72372
> 
> Nailgun:
> ...


Völlig richtig. Wäre das Design wirklich der primäre Grund, dann hätte Apple auch schon gegen das GTab1 vorgehen müssen.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja, nur war das keine Konkurrenz, also hätte es nicht viel gebracht.


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @McClaine
> Man hätte auch zwei Pinnwandeinträge machen können.
> 
> Natürlich könnten sie jeden anderen Hersteller verklagen, aber wieso unnötig Geld ausgeben, wenn ausser Samsung kein wirklicher Konkurrent da ist?


 Wie oft denn noch?
Wenn man auch bei Trivialverstößen seinen Patentschutz nicht beansprucht kann es passieren das bei der nächsten Patentstreitigkeit vor Gericht ein Patent aus dem Grund aberkannt wird.


> Apple hat halt einfach das Recht, andere auf Grund des Designs zu verklagen, genauso wie Samsung das Recht hat, andere wegen den Patenten zu verklagen. Das ist nun mal so, aber da viele Leute einfach was gegen Apple haben, obwohl sie einem normalerweise egal sein könnten, werden gerne mal Rechte abgesprochen.
> Ich mag Samsung nicht, aber ich kritisiere sie nicht, weil sie Apple verklagen, obwohl es sich da um Standards handelt, sondern weil sie sich kaum was eigenes einfallen lassen.


 Jep und i. d. R. Zielen solche klagen darauf ab Lizensgebühren zu erhalten und nicht andere Mitbewerber ausschliesslich vom Markt fernzuhalten.

MfG


----------



## McClaine (17. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @McClaine
> Man hätte auch zwei Pinnwandeinträge machen können.
> 
> Natürlich könnten sie jeden anderen Hersteller verklagen, aber wieso unnötig Geld ausgeben, wenn ausser Samsung kein wirklicher Konkurrent da ist?
> ...


 

Ja aber das hätte den zusammenhang zerstört .
Vor kurzem hab ich das behauptet, ja, aber wenn man die 2 Dinger direkt nebeneinander sieht (was ich erst in diesem Link gesehen habe), dachte ich nur noch: wtf, wo sehen gewisse User hier ne Ähnlichkeit!?!

Klar hat Apple das Recht zu klagen, obwohl Sie nur vage Patente haben. Aber diese haben Sie und können somit jeden scheiss verklagen...
Was heisst Samsung hätte nichts eigenes?! Ich kann mich noch vage erinnern, das die ersten Elektronikartikel mit Klavierlackoptik von Samsung kamen, schon bevor damals die PS3 rauskam.
Ausserdem war Samsung schon vorreiter im Design, die Farbe schwarz verband ich immer mit Samsung. Smale Tablets und Handys mit Touch - auch hier war  Samsung immer Up to Date. Andere Hersteller bauten auch viel von Samsung nach.

Das sich Tablets und Smartphone ähneln - sicher, aber Apple war von dem her einfach erfolgreicher und ist somit Vorbild für alle Entwickler, alle Geräte haben ähnlichkeiten. Man muss das Produkt sehen und unterscheiden können ob es ein Handy, ein Smartphone oder ein Tablet ist.
Und im Falle von Ipad1+2 und GTab´s sieht man nen gewaltigen unterschied.

Wenn du den nicht siehst, kann ich nix dafür, aber diese andauernden Argumentationen werden langsam ermüdend...

Und mir persönlich ist Apple wurscht. Aber die kotzige Art dieses Konzerns, die eingebildete Art der User dieser Produkte und diesen müßigen Hype die ganze Zeit gehen mir auf den Sack... Und nach Jahren dieses Kindergartens ist´s man es einfach leid noch ne angebliche Gerüchtesuppe "News" zu lesen.
Es nervt einfach. Dieser Konzern, die User und deren nicht vorhandene Argumentation nervt 
Ich nutze keine Apple Produkte und werde es auch niemals, einfach aus Protest. Also liebe Apple User, bleibt bei Apple, jedem das seine. Aber dann sollte man wirklich die Füsse still halten...

Im Gegenzug sollten Androidler auch ruhig bleiben, Apple hat den Thron bald verloren, dann gibts nix mehr zu bashen xD



> Jetzt müssen sie sich sowieso einig werden, sonst geht es gleich wieder  vor Gericht, also bitte ein bisschen bei den Flames sparen, da noch  nichts fix ist.


Ja müssen Sie. Und bei Flames sparen meinst du dich und deine Userfreunde, oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

Nein, damit bist unter anderem du gemeint, was man bei deinem Beitrag auch schön sieht. 

Dass gewisse User hier keine Ähnlichkeit sehen, ist auch irgendwo klar, da man die Geräte kennt. 

Es gibt genug Leute die bei Tablets keine Ahnung haben und im Moment bin ich grade von denen umzingelt (bin in der Arbeit  ).
Für die ist das ziemlich das Selbe und deswegen greifen sie zum billigeren Produkt.


----------



## derseppl (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja das ist auch ihr gutes Recht! Will man Ihnen verbieten das billigere Produkt zu kaufen weil es ähnlich ausschaut und sie den Style halt schön finden und nur danach kaufen? Das das kein iPad ist sehen sie spätestens dann, wenn die Leute die Verpackung in den Händen halten und dort "Galaxy Tab" o.ä. draufsteht oder das Teil in die Hand nehmen und umdrehen, also verstehe ich deine Argumentation nicht. Man müsste schon sein halbes Gehirn amputieren lassen um ein "Galaxy Tab"-Schriftzug nicht von einem "iPad"-Schriftzug bzw. Apfelsymbol unterscheiden zu können. 
Die Form sagt nun einmal bis zu einem gewissen Grad nichts über die Funktionen aus und wenn die sich täuschen lassen und dann enttäuscht sind ist es doch eher das Problem von Samsung. Weil die Leute vermissen dann innerhalb einer kurzen Zeit die tollen Funktionen die in der tollen Werbung angepriesen werden und holen sich dann das iPad, also wo ist das Problem?
Ganz nebenbei, Samsung sollte trotzdem ein anderes Design entwickeln (trotzdem bitte mit runden Ecken), da ich das aktuell hässlich finde . 

Etwas anderes ist es, wenn unerfahrene zu mir meinen wieso ich mir ein iPhone gekauft habe. Dabei halte ich ein Defy in meinen Händen was nun wirklich anders ausschaut. Aber da sollte Apple froh sein, weil wenn diese Leute meinen, dass jedes zweite Gerät ein iPhone ist werden die sich eher für so eines entscheiden, also ist das doch nur Werbung für Unwissende 

Aber um wieder zum Thema zu kommen: Warum, warum sollte bei Design eine härtere Strafe durchgehen als bei der unrechtmäßigen Verwendung (hoch)entwickelter Technologien die für die Funktion eines Gerätes unerlässlich sind? Apple hätte nur iPods statt iPhones, also sollten die wenigstens den Anstand besitzen das zu entlohnen, wenn sie selber das Recht bei - vorsicht überspitzt - runden Ecken einfordern. Das Patentrecht bedarf aber grundlegend einer Überarbeitung, da viele Sachen nunmal gleiche Technologien brauchen und die Entwicklung nur gehemmt wird. Also es sollte liberaler werden, aber trotzdem noch annähernde 1:1 Kopien z.B. aus China verhindern können


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (17. Oktober 2011)

Da hatte der Richter wohl ein Iphone 4S in seinem Briefkasten liegen ;D


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

derseppl schrieb:


> Etwas anderes ist es, wenn unerfahrene zu mir meinen wieso ich mir ein iPhone gekauft habe. Dabei halte ich ein Defy in meinen Händen was nun wirklich anders ausschaut.


Das ist die Antwort auf deine Frage. 

Ich traue dem durchschnittlichen Mediamarktkäufer schon zu, dass er den Unterschied zwischen dem Apple und dem Samsung Schriftzug erkennt, aber das war's dann auch schon wieder. 
Wenn ein Produkt einen Hype auslöst, gibt es ziemlich schnell ein paar Trittbrettfahrer, die das ausnützen wollen und deswegen platziert man ein ähnliches und vor allem billigeres Produkt gleich daneben, damit man Käufer, die sich eher wenig bis gar nicht damit beschäftigen, abgreifen kann. 
Ich kenne sogar einen, der ein chinesisches iPhone hat und das zeigt doch nur, dass es wirklich hirnlose Menschen gibt, die sich irgendwas kaufen, nur um es auch zu haben. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn Apple gegen Patente verstößt, können sie ruhig verklagt werden, aber das ist keine Rechtfertigung dafür, sich beim Design von ihnen zu bedienen und dass es anders geht, sieht man ja.


----------



## Dennisth (17. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> ....
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn Apple gegen Patente verstößt, können sie ruhig verklagt werden, aber das ist keine Rechtfertigung dafür, sich beim Design von ihnen zu bedienen und dass es anders geht, sieht man ja.



Da ja immer das Argument "Man kanns ja auch anders Designen" kommt:

Dann sag mir mal bitte, wie man ein Tablet bauen soll, welches nicht gegen Apples "Geschmacksmuster" verstößt? 
Zeig mir bitte auch nur einen einzigen Hersteller der Tablets hat, die sich signifikant vom iPad unterscheidet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

Sony. 
HTC auch, aber das ist nur 7" gross.


----------



## RuXeR (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt zwar nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber habt ihr mal die original News gelesen? Da steht nchts davon, dass Apple ungestraft bleibt. Da steht nur, dass die Richter gesagt haben, dass es kein Verkaufsverbot geben wird, sondern dass Apple und Samsung sich außergerichtlich einigen sollen und ein Abkommen treffen sollen. Da sowohl Samsung als auch Apple ziemliche Sturköpfesind, wenn es um so was geht, wird es wohl bald eh wieder vor Gericht gehen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja, wurde schon erwähnt, aber manche stürzen sich leider nur auf den Threadtitel.


----------



## Dennisth (17. Oktober 2011)

mcdo1 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zwar nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber  habt ihr mal die original News gelesen? Da steht nchts davon, dass Apple  ungestraft bleibt. Da steht nur, dass die Richter gesagt haben, dass es  kein Verkaufsverbot geben wird, sondern dass Apple und Samsung sich  außergerichtlich einigen sollen und ein Abkommen treffen sollen. Da  sowohl Samsung als auch Apple ziemliche Sturköpfesind, wenn es um so was  geht, wird es wohl bald eh wieder vor Gericht gehen...



Ja und da der Richter überspitzt ausgedrückt hat: "Ja Apple hat gegen  das Patent verstoßen aber die wollen doch nichts böses und da ich selber  ein iPhone 4S haben will lasse ich kein Verkaufsverbot durch"

In dem Sinne kann Apple erstmal ohne Strafe Samsungs Patente nutzen.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Sony.
> HTC auch, aber das ist nur 7" gross.


 
HTC Flyer Produkt Überblick - HTC Tablets

Es hat runde Ecken, eine Glassfront und einen schwarzen Rand. Also verletzt es noch immer Apples "Patent"


----------



## AeroX (17. Oktober 2011)

Im übrigen hab ich grad bei N24 gelesen, das Samsung ein Verkaufsverbot  fürs iPhone 4s in Frankreich und italien erwirkt hat. 

Weiterhin werden sie in Japan ein verkaufsstopp von iPhone 4 & iPad 2 anstreben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Es hat runde Ecken, eine Glassfront und einen schwarzen Rand. Also verletzt es noch immer Apples "Patent"


Es würde sogar mit 9" sofort von einem iPad zu unterscheiden sein, da es einfach den HTC Style hat. 

Kannst du deine Aussage bezüglich des Richters belegen?


----------



## Dennisth (17. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es würde sogar mit 9" sofort von einem iPad zu unterscheiden sein, da es einfach den HTC Style hat.



Reine Infofrage: Was ist denn am Samsung Style so anders als bei dem vom HTC?




Nailgun schrieb:


> Kannst du deine Aussage bezüglich des Richters belegen?


 
Natürlich siehe erster Post: 


> Der Richter hat Samsungs Patente zwar anerkannt und auch bestätigt, dass  Apple diese ohne Lizenzierung nutzt. Jedoch sieht er ein Verkaufsverbot  für nicht angebracht, da Zitat: "... diese  Patente zu den  grundlegenden Standards gehören und daher fair lizensiert  werden  sollten."



@AeroX

Wenn das wirklich stimmen sollte, wäre dies für Samsung ein großer Erfolg. Ich bin aufjedenfall gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

HTC hat einen Wiedererkennungswert und wie willst du mit diesem Post die Aussage belegen, dass der Richter ein iPhone hat?


----------



## Dennisth (17. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> HTC hat einen Wiedererkennungswert



Der da wäre? Das HTC Logo? Hat Samsung auch. Android mit Sense? Samsung hat auch (also Android + eigene Anpassungen).




Nailgun schrieb:


> und wie willst du mit diesem Post die Aussage belegen, dass der Richter ein iPhone hat?



Ich habe gesagt: "Überspitzt formuliert". Es sollte eigentlich jedem einleuchten, dass da wohl mehr hintersteckt, wenn ein Richter ein gültiges Patent einfach abweißt, obwohl ein Verkaufsverbot durchaus angebracht wäre. Was wäre, wenn einfach jemand ein Star Wars Spiel ohne Lizenz macht und Lucas würde klagen? Denkst du der Richter würde sagen: Einigt euch doch gütig aber das Spiel darf, bis die Lage geklärt ist, verkauft werden?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

Das ist nur eine Vermutung von dir, gefolgt von einer Unterstellung. 

HTC erkennt man an der Optik der Hardware.


----------



## McClaine (17. Oktober 2011)

Nail dir kann man einfach nichts Recht machen.
Also liebe Community, gib es auf du hast keine Chance


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nur eine Vermutung von dir, gefolgt von einer Unterstellung.
> 
> HTC erkennt man an der Optik der Hardware.



HTC unterscheidet sich jetzt auch nicht sooo sehr von Samsung und Co. 

Mich freut das Samsung Apple jetzt auch mal einen reingewürgt hat


----------



## Intelfan (17. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es würde sogar mit 9" sofort von einem iPad zu unterscheiden sein, da es einfach den HTC Style hat.
> 
> Kannst du deine Aussage bezüglich des Richters belegen?



Was ist denn Bitte der HTC-Style? Das ist ja wohl n Witz..


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Eine schöne Optik mit wahrscheinlich guter Verarbeitung. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr nicht zugeben könnt, dass Samsungs Tablet dem iPad verdammt ähnlich sieht, da Apple dann ja recht hätte und das können manche nicht verkraften. 
Samsung kopiert halt einfach bei Apple, deswegen sieht das Galaxy Ace ja auch wie ein 3GS aus.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Eine schöne Optik mit wahrscheinlich guter Verarbeitung.
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr nicht zugeben könnt, dass Samsungs Tablet dem iPad verdammt ähnlich sieht, da Apple dann ja recht hätte und das können manche nicht verkraften.
> Samsung kopiert halt einfach bei Apple, deswegen sieht das Galaxy Ace ja auch wie ein 3GS aus.


 
Mein Gott was soll man an Handy Design denn soviel anders machen? Sollen die ein dreieckiges Handy herstellen oder was? Ich versteh den ganzen Patent kram auf das Design überhaut nicht. Völliger schwachsinn... Ist genau so als würde der eine Fußball-Hersteller den anderen anzeigen weil dessen Bälle auch rund sind.


----------



## pibels94 (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Eine schöne Optik mit wahrscheinlich guter Verarbeitung.
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr nicht zugeben könnt, dass Samsungs Tablet dem iPad verdammt ähnlich sieht, da Apple dann ja recht hätte und das können manche nicht verkraften.
> Samsung kopiert halt einfach bei Apple, deswegen sieht das Galaxy Ace ja auch wie ein 3GS aus.



wo sieht das Galaxy Ace bitte wie ein iPhone aus? ok, sind beide schwarz und haben keine spitzen Ecken ^^ das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## McClaine (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun sieht viele Dinge anders als wir... 
Ich glaube du kannst nicht verkraften, das du einfach (nicht immer^^) einen ziemlichen Quatsch redest und dannach versuchst deine Meinung zu rechtfertigen, obwohl diese keiner bis fast keiner teilt. Schon irgendwie komisch nicht wahr?!


----------



## pibels94 (18. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube man sollte das Smartphone Forum einfach komplett sein lassen, die Apple User informieren sich dann bei Apfeltalk (oder wie das Forum heisst  ) und wir bleiben bei Android Hilfe und XDA Developers ^^ 

Das würde die ganze Atmosphäre hier entspannen


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Sony.
> HTC auch, aber das ist nur 7" gross.



Signifikant war das Stichwort. 

MfG


----------



## McClaine (18. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> ich glaube man sollte das Smartphone Forum einfach komplett sein lassen, die Apple User informieren sich dann bei Apfeltalk (oder wie das Forum heisst  ) und wir bleiben bei Android Hilfe und XDA Developers ^^
> 
> Das würde die ganze Atmosphäre hier entspannen



Ja bitte, bitte! 
Das alles hier ist doch Quatsch, bin ich hier um einen einzigen davon zu überzeugen  (seit gefühlten 4 Seiten) dass sich die Tablets massiv unterscheiden und das jeder das sehen kann (ausser blinde, ältere Menschen vielleicht) !?
Ja, anfangs war ich das aber irgendwann merkt man dass das sinnlos ist.

Warten wir im Thema Samsung vs Apple oder umgekehrt einfach ab, da kommt bestimmt noch was


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Nailgun sieht viele Dinge anders als wir...
> Ich glaube du kannst nicht verkraften, das du einfach (nicht immer^^) einen ziemlichen Quatsch redest und dannach versuchst deine Meinung zu rechtfertigen, obwohl diese keiner bis fast keiner teilt. Schon irgendwie komisch nicht wahr?!


Das ist jetzt nicht zwangsläufig auf dich bezogen. 
Um etwas objektiv betrachten zu können, sollte man sich nicht vom Hass auf eine Firma leiten lassen und nur weil man etwas nicht sehen will, heißt es nicht, dass es nicht so ist. 
Ihr könnt natürlich nicht zugeben, dass ich recht habe, da dann ja Apple auch recht hat. 

@DaStash
Nö, das Stichwort lautet jetzt Erbsenzähler.


----------



## AeroX (18. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bitte, bitte!
> Das alles hier ist doch Quatsch, bin ich hier um einen einzigen davon zu überzeugen  (seit gefühlten 4 Seiten) dass sich die Tablets massiv unterscheiden und das jeder das sehen kann (ausser blinde, ältere Menschen vielleicht) !?
> Ja, anfangs war ich das aber irgendwann merkt man dass das sinnlos ist.
> 
> Warten wir im Thema Samsung vs Apple oder umgekehrt einfach ab, da kommt bestimmt noch was



Darauf kannst du Gift nehmen das da noch was kommt.

Da man ja hier bei Pcgh alles unter Nase gerieben bekommt (was patentschlägereien zwischen Apple&Samsung zutun hat) dürfte es nicht lange dauern bis wir das wieder lesen können: 
'Jetzt ihre Meinung zu..'


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2011)

@Nailgun
So lange du technisch bedingte Ähnlichkeiten mit Kopien verwechselst, denn das ist ja letztendlich der Vorwurf, solange braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr über das Design reden, bringt ja so nichts. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Dass ein Tablet, oder ein Smartphone, ein Display und farbige Icons haben muss, ist mir auch klar, aber rundherum könnte man sich ruhig was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## RuXeR (18. Oktober 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Es sollte eigentlich jedem einleuchten, dass da wohl mehr hintersteckt, wenn ein Richter ein gültiges Patent einfach abweißt, obwohl ein Verkaufsverbot durchaus angebracht wäre. Was wäre, wenn einfach jemand ein Star Wars Spiel ohne Lizenz macht und Lucas würde klagen? Denkst du der Richter würde sagen: Einigt euch doch gütig aber das Spiel darf, bis die Lage geklärt ist, verkauft werden?


 
Kennst du dich mit gewerblicher Rechtschutz aus?

Solange man nicht weiss, um was für Patente genau es sich handelt, kann man hier nur Vermutungen anstellen. Ist gibt viele Sachen, die auf die Entscheidung der Richter eingwirkt haben (Gewohnheitsrecht, offene Standards, warum nur in der Niderlande? usw.)


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass ein Tablet, oder ein Smartphone, ein Display und farbige Icons haben muss, ist mir auch klar, aber rundherum könnte man sich ruhig was anderes einfallen lassen.


Wir reden aber über das was im Geschmacksmuster steht und bis auf die runden Ecken hast du ja alles schon aufgezählt. 
Schön zu sehen das du das jetzt auch als Standart anerkennst. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Das Geschmacksmuster ist halt nun mal so definiert.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, es definiert Standarts, die man nicht schützen lassen können sollte.  
Und genau das hat ja das Niederländische Gericht auch festgestellt.
Schön das wir uns mal einig sind. 

MFG


----------



## pibels94 (18. Oktober 2011)

und das ist das Ärgerliche: Apple hat nun mal Recht, egal wie sinnlos das erscheinen mag.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> und das ist das Ärgerliche: Apple hat nun mal Recht, egal wie sinnlos das erscheinen mag.


Recht ist in dem Fall relativ, da Geschmacksmuster ja nahezu ungeprüft vergeben werden. 
Von daher muss man das erst man annolieren lassen und das kann eben dauern. Ich hoffe nur Samsung bekommt im Nachinein Recht, denn dann wird Apple tief in die Tasche greifen müssen. Als Berechnungsgrundlage kann man ja dann die erfolgreiche Galaxyserie und deren Verkaufszahlen nehmen. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, es definiert Standarts, die man nicht schützen lassen können sollte.
> Und genau das hat ja das Niederländische Gericht auch festgestellt.
> Schön das wir uns mal einig sind.
> 
> MFG


Runde Ecken sind kein Standard.


----------



## pibels94 (18. Oktober 2011)

das ist einfach so albern alles, überall auf der Welt sterben Menschen an Hunger und Apple heult über runde Ecken


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Würdest du auch, wenn es deine Firma wäre.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Würdest du auch, wenn es deine Firma wäre.


Jede Firma läßt sich aber auf finanzielle Einigungen ein, bzw. zielt darauf ab. Nur Apple nicht. Den geht es nur darum ihr Monopol zu sicher und Konkurrenten vom Markt fernzuhalten, mit allen Mitteln wie man sieht. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Als ob sonst keine Firma von einem Monopol träumt. 

Man einigt sich meistens dann finanziell, wenn der Ausgang der Verhandlung zu ungewiss ist, oder es wird einem halt "empfohlen".


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Als ob sonst keine Firma von einem Monopol träumt.
> 
> Man einigt sich meistens dann finanziell, wenn der Ausgang der Verhandlung zu ungewiss ist, oder es wird einem halt "empfohlen".


Ach Nailgun. Sämtliche Argumente perlen bei dir ab oder? 
Du bist so eine Art User-Lotusblüte! 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Was für Argumente?
Ihr widersprecht euch manchmal sogar gegenseitig.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Argumente?
> Ihr widersprecht euch manchmal sogar gegenseitig.



Egal. 

MfG


----------



## Intelfan (18. Oktober 2011)

> Eine schöne Optik mit wahrscheinlich guter Verarbeitung.
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr nicht zugeben könnt, dass Samsungs Tablet  dem iPad verdammt ähnlich sieht, da Apple dann ja recht hätte und das  können manche nicht verkraften.
> Samsung kopiert halt einfach bei Apple, deswegen sieht das Galaxy Ace ja auch wie ein 3GS aus.


Na ja.. Ich glaube eher, das man verdammt viel Fantasie haben muss, um ne ähnlichkeit zwischen dem Ace und nem 3GS zu haben.. Das hat mit zugeben nichts zu tun.. Wenn das Galaxy Tab dem iPad gleichen soll, dann das HTC nicht viel Weniger... Ich denke eher du kannst es nicht verkraften das hier nun mal nicht alle die rosarote Applebrille tragen.



> Das ist jetzt nicht zwangsläufig auf dich bezogen.
> Um etwas objektiv betrachten zu können, sollte man sich nicht vom Hass  auf eine Firma leiten lassen und nur weil man etwas nicht sehen will,  heißt es nicht, dass es nicht so ist.
> Ihr könnt natürlich nicht zugeben, dass ich recht habe, da dann ja Apple auch recht hat.


Objektiv? Na ja.. Für dich sind Samsung die Bösen, machst sie hier runter und Apple sind die besten und machen alles Richtig... Seehr objektiv..



> Ach Nailgun. Sämtliche Argumente perlen bei dir ab oder?
> Du bist so eine Art User-Lotusblüte!
> 
> MfG


Muss ich dir recht geben.. Andere Meinungen zählen bei ihm nicht..

Aber diese Ganze Diskussion hier bringt eh nichts. Apple hat wohl oder überl Recht bekommen, Samsung aus unerklärlichen Rechten nicht. Patente von Apple scheinen wohl mehr Wert zu sein als die von anderen. Vernünftige Diskussionen lassen die Fanboy beider Parteien nicht zu (hier geht es ja noch recht sachlich zu . Ich frage mich nur wer als nächstes klagt.. Apple, weil andere Hersteller Quadratische Rechner herstellen? Oder weil andere Hersteller auch All-in-one rechner herstellen?  Oder Samsung weil Apple sich noch mehr an ihren Patenten bereichert.. Wir werden sehen..


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich die Bilder mit meinem 3G hier vergleiche, sehe ich fast das selbe Handy. Sogar die Kamera ist auf der richtigen Seite. 

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass Samsung die Bösen sind, nur dass sie von Apple das Design klauen, obwohl sie Jobs gebeten hat, dass Design des gTabs zu ändern. 
Da Apple gegen deren Patente verstoßen hat, haben die auch das Recht sie zu verklagen, obwohl es mich schon etwas wundert, dass man auf sowas erst 4 Jahre später drauf kommt. 

Die 3G Technologie ist halt nun mal Standard, da es aktuell wohl kein Smartphone ohne dem zu kaufen gibt, im Gegensatz zum Design von Apple, da es genug andere Smartphones und auch Tablets gibt, die zeigen, dass es auch anders geht. 

Dafür brauche ich auch keine Applebrille. 
Viele haben ja schon einen Hass auf diese Firma, obwohl die fast das Selbe wie alle anderen machen, nur dass es ihnen mittlerweile zu blöd wird, wenn andere zu viel an ihrem Kuchen naschen, sollte wohl verständlich sein, denn immerhin haben sie ihn gebacken. 


Vielleicht sollten manche mal ein bisschen von ihrem Hass und ihrer Abneigung Abstand halten, dann sieht man vielleicht auch Dinge, die vorher nicht da waren.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Da Apple gegen deren Patente verstoßen hat, haben die auch das Recht sie zu verklagen, obwohl es mich schon etwas wundert, dass man auf sowas erst 4 Jahre später drauf kommt.


Weil es in der Branche eine Art "leben und leben lassen" gibt?
Samsung und HTC hatten beide erst geklagt, nachdem Apple Verkaufs/Importverbote durchsetzte.


----------



## Dennisth (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Bilder mit meinem 3G hier vergleiche, sehe ich fast das selbe Handy. Sogar die Kamera ist auf der richtigen Seite.



Ah ok... Das HTC Magician HTC Magician - XDA-Developers sieht dem iPhone auch sehr sehr ähnlich, obwohl es 3 Jahre vor dem iPhone rausgekommen ist... 




Nailgun schrieb:


> Die 3G Technologie ist halt nun mal Standard, da es aktuell wohl kein Smartphone ohne dem zu kaufen gibt, im Gegensatz zum Design von Apple, da es genug andere Smartphones und auch Tablets gibt, die zeigen, dass es auch anders geht.



Auch wenn die 3G-Technik ein Standard ist muss diese trotzdem lizenziert werden. 

Und wieder meine Frage: WELCHER Smartphone / Tablet-Hersteller zeigt, dass es auch anders geht?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dafür brauche ich auch keine Applebrille.
> Viele haben ja schon einen Hass auf diese Firma, obwohl die fast das Selbe wie alle anderen machen, nur dass es ihnen mittlerweile zu blöd wird, wenn andere zu viel an ihrem Kuchen naschen, sollte wohl verständlich sein, denn immerhin haben sie ihn gebacken.
> Vielleicht sollten manche mal ein bisschen von ihrem Hass und ihrer Abneigung Abstand halten, dann sieht man vielleicht auch Dinge, die vorher nicht da waren.


 
Hier hat niemand einen Hass auf Apple. Apple hat sich selber vom Kuchen bedient und die Rosinen rausgepickt. Vielleicht solltest du wirklich deine Applebrille abnehmen.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Ah ok... Das HTC Magician HTC Magician - XDA-Developers sieht dem iPhone auch sehr sehr ähnlich, obwohl es 3 Jahre vor dem iPhone rausgekommen ist...


Und wenn wir schon dabei sind. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele wo Apple eindeutig kopiert hat.^^
Braun-Design inspiriert iPhone Rechner | Plagiat.ch - fremde Federn rupfen
http://polente.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/ipod-comp.jpg
1960s Braun Products Hold the Secrets to Apple's Future

Und das Beste zum Schluss. Ein Vergleich zwischen einem Samsung Handy und dem iPhone1.
Das Samsung ist von 2006 und das iPhone von 2007. *Wer kopiert hier nun von wem??* 
apple kopiert design - Bing Bilder

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

@Dennisth
Deine Frage habe ich schon beantwortet. 

@DaStash
Sehr schön, nur wieso verkauften sich diese Teile nicht wie warme Semmeln?
Wieso bringt Samsung jetzt mit dem Ace ein Handy raus, dass fast genauso wie das 3G aussieht? Jetzt, wo jeder das Design kennt?
Wieso haben die anderen Hersteller nicht vor dem iPad ein Tablet mit dem selben Konzept raus gebracht, obwohl sie die Technologie hatten, sondern erst danach, als sich das iPad sehr gut verkauft hat?

Da wären wir wieder bei dem Thema Trittbrettfahrer. 

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man sich beim Design von Produkten bedient, die kaum wer kennt, oder ob man etwas nimmt, das jeder kennt.


----------



## Intelfan (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> @Dennisth
> Deine Frage habe ich schon beantwortet.
> 
> @DaStash
> ...



Oh man.. Das du auch an allem was zu meckern ahst. Sieh es ein, das Apple nun mal nicht die "übermarke" ist wie du es vllt hättest. 
Ob diese Teile erfolgreich waren ist letztendlich doch völlig egal, Fakt ist nunmal das Apple sich fleißig bei sämtlichem Mitbewerbern bedient, keinen Cent bezahlt und es dann als DIE Revolution von Apple anzupreisen. Wenn du das nicht einsiehst, oder vllt nicht einsehen willst, tut es mir leid.

Apple ist einfach nur ein riesengroßer Blender gepaart mit einer guten Marketingabteilung. Aber "Gott" wie sie immer dargestellt werden sind sie definitiv nicht.

Ich habe jetzt auch keine Lust mehr hier zu diskutieren. Erstens ist das jetzt Offtopic genug und die ganzen Applefanboys lassen sich eh nichts sagen..


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass mir bei Apple alles passt und dass sie alles erfunden haben, aber ohne sie wären Smartphones und Tablets nicht dort wo sie jetzt sind und deswegen ist es schon schwach, wenn man es nicht schafft, ein eigenes Design zu entwerfen. 

Habt ihr schon das neue Motorola Razr gesehen? Sieht sehr gut aus und zeigt, dass man designtechnisch doch noch andere Möglichkeiten hat.


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass mir bei Apple alles passt und dass sie alles erfunden haben, aber ohne sie wären Smartphones und Tablets nicht dort wo sie jetzt sind und deswegen ist es schon schwach, wenn man es nicht schafft, ein eigenes Design zu entwerfen.
> 
> Habt ihr schon das neue Motorola Razr gesehen? Sieht sehr gut aus und zeigt, dass man designtechnisch doch noch andere Möglichkeiten hat.


 
@Eigenes Design. Was ist in dem Zusammenhang mit meinem vorhergehenden Post?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hab doch gesagt, dass Apple nicht alles erfunden hat, aber es ist ein grosser Unterschied, ob man sich bei etwas bedient, das kaum wen interessiert, oder ob man ein weltbekanntes Produkt "kopiert". 

Wenn einer nen Daihatsu kopiert, wird's niemanden interessieren, aber wenn es jemand bei VW machen würde, würde ein Aufschrei durch Deutschland gegen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem ihn Amerika ist, dass man sich nur gut verkaufen muss.
Dann kann man die Fakten so verdrehen das die Leute das glauben.
Und ein Sprichwort sagt ja auch, wer Geld hat regiert nun mal die Welt ,gerade auf Amerika trifft das ja zu.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Und Samsung pfeift finanziell aus dem letzten Loch, oder was?


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

Nein, das nicht.
Aber Apple hat sich wohl vorher die besten Anwälte der Welt gesichert und unter Vertrag genommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Und sie haben auch alle Richter gekauft, bis auf einen, der war unbestechlich.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hab doch gesagt, dass Apple nicht alles erfunden hat, aber es ist ein grosser Unterschied, ob man sich bei etwas bedient, das kaum wen interessiert, oder ob man ein weltbekanntes Produkt "kopiert".


Beziehe dich bitte explizit auf das Samsung Handy/ iPhone1 und dann antworte noch einmal auf folgende Frage.:
Wie war das mit dem eigenen Design?

Und noch etwas.:


			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man sich beim Design von Produkten bedient, die kaum wer kennt, oder ob man etwas nimmt, das jeder kennt.


Soll heißen wenn Apple kopiert geht das in Ordnung nur bei anderen Hersteller darf das nicht aktzeptiert werden, ist das wirklich deine Meinung/ Einstellung? 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man sich bei einem Design bedient, das kaum jemanden interessiert, ist das was anderes. Wenn jemand noch die Rechte drauf hat, kann er ruhig Kohle verlangen, aber dann halt bitte gleich und nicht ein paar Jahre später.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn man sich bei einem Design bedient, das kaum jemanden interessiert, ist das was anderes. Wenn jemand noch die Rechte drauf hat, kann er ruhig Kohle verlangen, *aber dann halt bitte gleich und nicht ein paar Jahre später*.


Gut, halten wir das so fest und münzen das dann auf das G-Tab 1 um. Gleiches hätte Apple dann auch dort schon machen müssen. Wie du siehst wiedersprichst du Dir. Das macht keinen Sinn. Erst behauptest du die brauchten nicht klagen da keine Gefahr und jetzt schreibst du man solle das umgehend machen.^^

Mal davon abgesehen kann ich mit deiner Differenzierung nicht konform gehen. Kopieren ist und bleibt kopieren, völlig unabhängig davon WER es macht. 
Und Fakt ist das deine Behauptung alle Kopieren bei Apple widerlegt ist, siehe den Samsung/ iPhone1 Vergleich.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Vergleichst du jetzt ein 7" mit einem 9" Tablet? Das ist was anderes. 

Also deiner Meinung nach kopieren Samsung nur sich selber und das zufälligerweise gerade jetzt, wo jeder weiß, wie ein iPhone aussieht?

Ach nein, das ist wohl doch anders. 
Gestern waren wir uns ja einig, dass ein Display mit bunten Icons Standard ist. 
Jetzt darf Samsung bei Apple kopieren, weil das iPhone den selben Rahmen wie ein Taschenrechner hat. 

Du hast gestern ja schon gesagt, dass dir eure Widersprüche egal sind und das zeigt nur, dass es manchen nur wichtig ist, irgendwas gegen Apple zu sagen.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2011)

Du verdrehst ständig die Inhalte. So macht das keinen Sinn...

p.s.: 





			
				nailgung schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast gestern ja schon gesagt, dass dir eure Widersprüche egal sind und das zeigt nur, dass es manchen nur wichtig ist, irgendwas gegen Apple zu sagen.


 Wo bitte habe ich das gesagt???

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ja, daran wird's liegen. 

Schau halt ein paar Seiten zurück, bin grade mit dem Handy on.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Schau halt ein paar Seiten zurück, bin grade mit dem Handy on.


Sorry, wenn du das behauptest dann zeige mir bitte wo ich das geschrieben habe. Ich kanns nicht finden. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Egal.
> 
> MfG


Ach, war doch nicht so weit hinten, wie ich dachte.


----------



## DaStash (19. Oktober 2011)

Nochmal. WO bitte habe ich behauptet das mir die "von Dir attestierten" Widersprüche egal sind?

Das egal auf was du verweist, bezog sich sich auf die nicht zielführende Diskussion welche ich damit beenden wollte. Es bringt schliesslich nichts wenn man argumentiert und argumentiert und du dann die einzelnen Punkte ingnorierst oder einem das Geschriebene im Mund verdrehst. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2011)

Und umgekehrt genau so wenig. 
Wenn du es anders gemeint hast, hättest du es anders schreiben müssen.

Ausserdem ist ein "Nein nein nein, ist gar nicht wahr" kein Argument, was sich jetzt nicht unbedingt auf dich bezieht.

Edit:
Jetzt weiss ich, wieso mir das Samsung Handy, das Apple angeblich kopiert hat, so bekannt vorgekommen ist. 
Das ist das besch...ene QBowl, mit dem ich mich zwei Jahre rum geplagt habe und das Samsungs erster Konkurent fürs iPhone war. 

Netter Trick, hat aber nicht lange funktioniert. 

Edit2:
Und auf dem Bild sieht man nicht mal den Homescreen, sondern ein Menü, wie es z.B. auch beim N95 vorhanden war, also nichts mit Apps.

Edit3:
Außerdem kauft Apple die 3G-Chips seit Jahresanfang bei Intel und die haben die Technologie lizensiert, d.h. dass Samsung zwar eine Nachzahlung, aber sicher kein Importverbot verlangen kann. 
Wäre lustig, wenn deswegen sogar in Südkorea für Apple entschieden wird.


----------

